# Importing used guitar from US to Canada



## ed2000

I am considering the purchase from the US and having it shipped to Toronto. What Custom Duties and Tax amount would I be dinged with? Lets say the guitar cost $1600. Any tips or advice would be appreciated.
I'd rather buy local used but they don't come up for sale often.
Thanks
Ed


----------



## starjag

Search function is your friend. This question comes up often.


----------



## noman

Pretty basic........if you have the seller ship via any of the couriers, you will be paying a brokerage fee. (normally between $50 and $75). If you use USPS/Canada Post, you pay a $5 fee plus sales taxes in Ontario. Not sure how it works now with the harmonized tax but before last July, I remember only having to pay the GST on the purchase price of the guitar (adjusted for currency exchange). With a $1600 guitar, at todays rate, I think you're looking at about $120 for taxes. (assuming just the GST portion of the sales tax).


----------



## ed2000

I found 'finalcost.com'
Wondering how accurate that info is? I'm concerned about the 'surprise' costs.


----------



## noman

There shouldn't be any 'surprise' costs. I have done this a number of times and each time paid the GST and the $5 charge from Canada Post. Not sure how it is charged now with the HST but unless you go with a courier (UPS Ground), there should not be any other costs since there are no tariffs on guitars........at least I have never been charged and I have bought at least 10 guitars from the US.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Just did it last month. Although I had mine shipped to a PO Box in the US and brought it over myself. In my case I was charged HST only. If the seller uses USPS you will be charged an additional $5 I think. Whatever you do, don't use UPS or any other courier. You will get dinged huge brokerage fees.


----------



## keto

And, if it's American made there is no duty due to free trade.

If it was originally an import to the USA (made in Japan China Korea whatever) you are *potentially* liable for duty as well. I forget the % but it should be less than HST, something like 5-8%. The shipper will have to fill out a declaration in order to ship internationally from the USA. It's up to the carrier as to whether they collect, but the courier companies are VERY diligent about collecting, whereas Canada Post (via USPS US mail), in my experience, only collect about 5% of the time.


----------



## ed2000

Thanks to all of you:wave: for helpful information.


----------



## Steadfastly

I have done this a number of times and this is what I would do if I was you. 

1) If you can have it shipped via USPS (postal service) then I would have it shipped to Toronto. You will likely have to pay HST for an item of that dollar value and maybe a modest brokerage fee.

2) If you cannot have it shipped via mail, then I would have it shipped to the UPS store in Niagara Falls and drive over and pick it up yourself. You'll only have to pay the tax at most and maybe not even that since it's used. It will totally depend on who you get at the border when you cross whether you pay HST or not. Here is the link for the UPS store. The UPS Store #2194 - NIAGARA FALLS, NY


----------



## Dreamert

Steadfastly said:


> I have done this a number of times and this is what I would do if I was you.
> 
> 1) If you can have it shipped via USPS (postal service) then I would have it shipped to Toronto. You will likely have to pay HST for an item of that dollar value and maybe a modest brokerage fee.
> 
> 2) If you cannot have it shipped via mail, then I would have it shipped to the UPS store in Niagara Falls and drive over and pick it up yourself. You'll only have to pay the tax at most and _*maybe not even that since it's used.*_ It will totally depend on who you get at the border when you cross whether you pay HST or not. Here is the link for the UPS store. The UPS Store #2194 - NIAGARA FALLS, NY


That is the part I'm wondering about. I'm in the same situation, looking at a used Les Paul in the US right now. Say I have it shipped either straight to Canada or I pick it up myself at a border warehouse, who knows for sure whether taxes apply or not ? I mean it's 'used' why would I pay taxes on such an item?

Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## Krelf

Have the guitar shipped to the UPS store in Buffalo. Then, before you cross into Canada, take the guitar apart, and remove the strings and throw them away. Then put all the parts, (neck, body and knobs) in a beat up Topps Friendly Market bag. Then toss in a few handfuls of muck and shake them around in the bag so everything gets really dirty. 

When you reach the border you tell the border services officer you found the bag by the road on garbage day in Lackawanna when you made a wrong turn. Chances are you will pay nothing!! 


:woot:


----------

